
Ask HN: How is work from home going several weeks in? - 0x262d
I&#x27;m wondering how people are handling sudden work from home now that there&#x27;s been some time to adapt, if it&#x27;s better in any way or if it&#x27;s harmed your productivity or mood a lot. Assuming most people here do work from home. If not feel free to share how your work is going anyway.
======
0x262d
Honestly I'm not having a great time. I'm typing this from my work computer at
midnight because I didn't get much work done today or yesterday. I live in a
small apartment with my girlfriend only, so don't have distracting kids or
anything. I actually worked remotely for a few months before social distancing
hit too, but that went better; the lack of mentally balancing in-person
interactions and sports/exercise have dampened my mood pretty noticeably. So
I've been having a lot of trouble focusing on my job. I feel pretty bad about
how bad this has been, so for my own sanity am pretty curious about how others
are doing. Of course, this might backfire, but I kind of doubt it. Tooling and
stuff is fine since I've been doing it for a while, and it's nice that
everyone else is in the same remote boat to some extent (more people sound
like they woke up right before my morning standup). But on the whole I've had
a pretty bad drop in how easily I can stay focused.

------
baash05
I personally find it more relaxing. The idea of being on the train, or bus
fills me with despair. Crammed into a can kills my soul. I walk in the morning
with my travel mug and sit near a park. I get home before 9am and start my day
very very relaxed. I get more done, as meetings are more regulated. Todo lists
are clearer and well thought out. In all it is better for me.

Oh and I see my kids way more.

------
mister_hn
I feel my productivity has arose during these weeks, despite taking care of
small pre-school children.

I can easily do in a third of the time the same things I was doing in 8 hours
staying in the office.

The only thing I miss is the walking activity I was doing by going to the
office. At the moment I have zero time for it because of kids, but I hope to
gain my time back once the Kindergarten will be fully operative again.

